# Bayless: bad attitude?



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I'm a little concerned by what I've seen in Bayless so far, in terms of his attitude. My feelings have been confirmed by comments I've read on other bulletin boards, from fans who have seen him in person and thought he was arrogant, cocky, and a bit of a jerk. We have such great, humble guys on this team, and such great chemistry, that I would hate to see that ruined. 

As great as Roy, Oden, and Aldridge are, they are all genuinely nice guys, and really down-to-earth. This is one reason why they are so beloved in the state of Oregon. Pritchard has done a fantastic job of assembling players who are great atheletes and very likeable. Bayless, to me, doesn't seem to fit that mold. 

Anyone else concerned by this?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

He's just extremely competitive, and that comes off as cocky sometimes. Think of KG, but less crazy.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

no..he is a hardworker who wants to win. i dont think he finds interviews very enjoyable..but listen to the interview with the people on 95.5...he just wants to play ball

edit: kind of reminds me of chris paul with the competitiveness on the court.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Even if he is a little like that, like KP said with 3 great leaders on our team like Oden, LA and Roy we can afford to take a little chance, because those three will keep players in check.

And Bayless is all about basketball. That is my favorite thing about him is his passion for the game, I think a lot of people will fall in love with the guy because all he wants to do is win and you can see it on the court.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

His demeanor on draft night sugggested he was unhappy about dropping so far or maybe going to Portland, or maybe just unhappy to be traded, and appeared very young, nervous, and a fish out of water.

He looked years away from being able to start at this level.

Young enough to fix his attitude if he has one, but I don't think he is projected to start this season, or even next.

He may just be a piece for getting the PG KP really wants, whoever that is.

Brandon Rush was the perimeter defender we've needed for how long?

I think there's a bigger move coming.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

ehizzy3 said:


> no..he is a hardworker who wants to win. i dont think he finds interviews very enjoyable..but listen to the interview with the people on 95.5...he just wants to play ball
> 
> edit: kind of reminds me of chris paul with the competitiveness on the court.


Actually I was going to say he reminds me of Deron Williams. And I did at work today. I was concerned at one point but not any more.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Jerryd is a really good guy. I met him a few days ago at the dogfights, he was with some hot girls from the "escort service". Offered to share them and his drugs with me. Could not have been nicer, even though he wasn't too happy with his dog, if you know what I mean.

barfo


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> He may just be a piece for getting the PG KP really wants, whoever that is.
> 
> I think there's a bigger move coming.


Agreed...unless he blows up.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> He may just be a piece for getting the PG KP really wants, whoever that is.
> 
> Brandon Rush was the perimeter defender we've needed for how long?
> 
> I think there's a bigger move coming.



I don't see it. He is the pefect fit with Roy. OK Devin Harris would be good. Who else?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, IDK how you guys think there is going to be a bigger move. Bayless is absolutely perfect for playing next to Roy. The only major knocks on Bayless are that he isnt a great defender and that he needs to improve his PG skills. Well playing next to BRoy eliminates one of those, because Brandon is such a good ballhandler, it allows Jerryd to play to his strengths which is slashing and hitting shots off of curls and screens. I think once he gets used to the NBA game he could definitely start for us. Probably around mid-season. It all depends on how everything goes so.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MARIS61 said:


> His demeanor on draft night sugggested he was unhappy about dropping so far or maybe going to Portland, or maybe just unhappy to be traded, and appeared very young, nervous, and a fish out of water.


He seemed REALLY excited this morning on 95.5.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I think his attitude is perfect for the NBA... He won't be as naive as most guys (a lot of them on our team). That will help him both on and off the court.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Why wouldn't JB be the PG KP wants? Even without Oden the PG position played more of a spot up shooting role with many of the pick and rolls on the weakside with Roy or Jack and LMA. 

Seriously the team could run weakside pick and rolls with Roy and LMA all game with JB, Webster, outside daring them to double team and Oden in the deep post in case we have to rotate it. JB has enough PG skills to run a two man game with Oden against scattering defenders trying to help out on Roy and LMA. If he could average four assist at Arizona he could average six blindfolded with that talent around him. JB is an upgrade on defense as well and at the very least Batum can develop into a poor mans Pippen offensively while playing lockdown defense. 

In a few years 
Bayless
Roy
Batum
LMA
Oden 

will play some of the best defense in the history of the league.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> fans who have seen him in person and thought he was arrogant, cocky, and a bit of a jerk.


Good description of Larry Bird, Michael Jordan, Kobe Bryant, Isiah Thomas...quite a few great players. Highly competitive people are often not the nicest people.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Yeah, IDK how you guys think there is going to be a bigger move. Bayless is absolutely perfect for playing next to Roy. *The only major knocks on Bayless are that he isnt a great defender and that he needs to improve his PG skills.* Well playing next to BRoy eliminates one of those, because Brandon is such a good ballhandler, it allows Jerryd to play to his strengths which is slashing and hitting shots off of curls and screens. I think once he gets used to the NBA game he could definitely start for us. Probably around mid-season. It all depends on how everything goes so.


And the knock on his defense is that he's too small and short-armed to guard opposing shooting guards. Playing with Roy, he can take the other team's PG where it won't be a big problem.
Honestly, I think in a few years he'll turn out to be better than Roy.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Here's a AZ Wildcat forum with posters addressing similar concerns. http://forum.goazcats.com/showthread.php?t=79521

Having guys like Brandon, LA, and GO should influence him, though. Seems like a lot of his arrogant attitude stems from competitiveness.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> ...Anyone else concerned by this?


No.

You can't be serious.

The guy minds his own business and would rather work on his game, alone in a gym, than party.

If we don't trade him for D. Williams, he is going to be great for our team.

Thanks to Paul Allen and KP, We are the luckiest fans in the league.

-Peace.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

BBert said:


> No.
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> ...


yep, he doesn't even play video games. he is probably in the gym now...putting in work proving those 10 teams wrong


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't buy the "bad attitude" label at all, I watched a few AZ games and the guy is fiery and emotional ... remind anyone of Jarret? But I don't remember ever seeing him direct that emotion "inward" the way Jack did (ie getting down on himself, or moping).

The guy seems serious minded (doesn't play video games, didn't particularly like pickup games in highschool, preferring to workout in the gym), intense, and hyper competitive. This team needs a serious dose of attitude on the court, Channing supposedly spoke very highly of him and I guess I'd trust his word.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Check this out.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

so?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

ehizzy3 said:


> so?



I think it's very cool.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BBert said:


> No.
> 
> You can't be serious.


Of course, I'm serious. You might be too if you ever stopped and thought about anything instead of just lashing out at people who disagree with you. Team chemistry is a delicate thing. If Bayless starts hogging the ball and trying to take all the big shots, other players could do the same. Or if he has a smug attitude with the media or the coaches, it could spread to the other players. If Bayless is immature and a me-first kind of player, he could resent sitting on the bench--and that resentment could infect other players who also sit on the bench. If he gets an "attitude" with the coaches, it could also infect other players. Haven't you ever heard the expression, "One bad apple can ruin the whole barrel"? 

The fact is, we've got fantastic team chemistry right now and I don't want to see that damaged in any way.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> I think it's very cool.


oh..okay i guess i misunderstood.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

if he is cocky he wont be with us long...plain and simple...let it be...let it run its course...if it doesnt work...bye bye bad guy


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Who cares if he's cocky, if he's good, he'll play and we'll all like him regardless.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Gee, don't judge this guy based on one interview or what someone said on the internet. Give this guy some breathing room and take some time to get to know him. Someone recently smeared me on the internet and what they were saying couldn't be further from the truth. I think the person was just excited to have seen me in person.

Let's just give Jerryd some time.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

We've had him for one day and we're already getting on the guy? This is Canzano-esque stuff right here..

I sure hope because Jarrett is gone that we don't try to make Bayless the scape goat now. That would make our fanbase look really bad..
And maybe we need a guy with some attitude and fire on this team. It couldn't hurt.

I'll take cocky, confident over the Jail Blazers... if we're complaining about a guy who's confident about himself, then we're really stretching it.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

After viewing his draft diaries, I do think he is a little bit selfcentered and takes him self maybe a little bit too seriously. 
But I think being in the NBA and competing every night against guys better than him will tone that down. I agree with the poster who said this team needs a little attitude; and to think you are one of the best is not wrong, as long as you do the work to back it up; and it seems he is willing to do the work. He's a very serious guy and aspires to be an elite player in the NBA; he almost seems to be driven. 
Some of his characteristics remind me of Kobe Bryant and I don't mean that in a bad way.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't get why people want to make a bigger move. Bayless has a very doos chance to be as good or better than players like d. harris. Let's see what he can do. remeber, he was not supposed to be there at 11, if it was not for Westbrook's ridiculous climb (probably too far) he very well could have went at 4. Bayless is a lot more polished than Westbrook. More productive too.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I spent a little time over at that U of A message board to try and get a better feel for what those guys thought of him and I noticed a common theme in some of the threads, that Jerryd should have come back to play for Lute Olsen and competed for a national championship next season. Those that expressed those opinions seemed to be the ones doing the most complaining about him.

Sounds a little like sour grapes at his one-and-done season, I'd take anything I read over there with a grain of salt


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Of course, I'm serious. You might be too if you ever stopped and thought about anything instead of just lashing out at people who disagree with you. Team chemistry is a delicate thing. If Bayless starts hogging the ball and trying to take all the big shots, other players could do the same. Or if he has a smug attitude with the media or the coaches, it could spread to the other players. If Bayless is immature and a me-first kind of player, he could resent sitting on the bench--and that resentment could infect other players who also sit on the bench. If he gets an "attitude" with the coaches, it could also infect other players. Haven't you ever heard the expression, "One bad apple can ruin the whole barrel"?
> 
> The fact is, we've got fantastic team chemistry right now and I don't want to see that damaged in any way.


Good grief.

Just a few days ago, everybody was praising the kid as a fiery competitor who only cares about winning. No one was accusing him of being a "me first" player, or being hard to coach. Where is all this garbage coming from??? Sounds like a bunch of twits trying to rationalize why he was picked later than expected.

Oh, as for his attitude with the media - if he makes us a better team, he can **** down Canzano's throat for all I care! 

Here's a radical notion....just for once try enjoying what a player can do on the floor, instead of looking for reasons to demonize him! :whatever:


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Did anyone hear his interview on 95.5? You may want to listen because from what I can tell, he seems like a great kid with a good attitude, not some hot head. He really seems to want to be with this team, at least that is what I can gather after hearing the interview.

Interview: http://955thegame.com/Portals/0/media/Jerryd Bayless_MSP_6-27-08.mp3


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

Talkhard said:


> Of course, I'm serious. You might be too if you ever stopped and thought about anything instead of just lashing out at people who disagree with you. Team chemistry is a delicate thing. If Bayless starts hogging the ball and trying to take all the big shots, other players could do the same. Or if he has a smug attitude with the media or the coaches, it could spread to the other players. If Bayless is immature and a me-first kind of player, he could resent sitting on the bench--and that resentment could infect other players who also sit on the bench. If he gets an "attitude" with the coaches, it could also infect other players. Haven't you ever heard the expression, "One bad apple can ruin the whole barrel"?
> 
> The fact is, we've got fantastic team chemistry right now and I don't want to see that damaged in any way.


Sounds like a heaping pile of speculation, which is what we tend to get out of you. The kid plays hard, works hard and has a winning attitude. There's been almost no talk about him having a me-first attitude or being a lockerroom cancer.

Resenting sitting on the bench is not necessarily a bad thing or a thing that will ruin a team. You think Michael Jordan would be happy sitting on the bench? Bayless has the kind of work attitude that would take a bench resentment and turn it into busting his *** to be better. Stop making stuff up to try and find a negative in the situation.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

nikolokolus said:


> I spent a little time over at that U of A message board to try and get a better feel for what those guys thought of him and I noticed a common theme in some of the threads, that Jerryd should have come back to play for Lute Olsen and competed for a national championship next season. Those that expressed those opinions seemed to be the ones doing the most complaining about him.
> 
> Sounds a little like sour grapes at his one-and-done season, I'd take anything I read over there with a grain of salt


I read their threads as well, and I agree. Also, more than one person mentioned his poor left hand, as well as a tendency to complain to the refs when he doesn't get a call. Still, I can live with those weaknesses from a freshman.


Talkhard said:


> The fact is, we've got fantastic team chemistry right now and I don't want to see that damaged in any way.


this fantastic team chemistry got us .500. I'll take a bit of an attitude (which he probably doesn't even have) if he can ball. And you're making it sound like all our guys are absolute angels who would never say a bad thing about anyone. They're all extraordinary talented and confident people, and have been surrounded with praise for a long time. I wouldn't be surprised if our current guys come off at times as arrogant themselves.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

I've seen threads where people were claiming the team was "too nice". They don't have a killer instinct and they need someone with some attitude.

Now I see this thread...

I guess some of you just don't want to be happy. There always has to be a problem.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

ProZach said:


> I've seen threads where people were claiming the team was "too nice". They don't have a killer instinct and they need someone with some attitude.
> 
> Now I see this thread...
> 
> I guess some of you just don't want to be happy. There always has to be a problem.



It seems people always need to complain about something. I guess it's just nature.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah, we are going to be winning a championship..and someone will complain over the fist pumping...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> It seems people always need to complain about something. I guess it's just nature.


And if anyone has followed the thread starters history, it should be no surprise.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> You might be too if you ever stopped and thought about anything instead of just lashing out at people who disagree with you.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Of course, I'm serious. You might be too if you ever stopped and thought about anything instead of just lashing out at people who disagree with you. Team chemistry is a delicate thing. If Bayless starts hogging the ball and trying to take all the big shots, other players could do the same. Or if he has a smug attitude with the media or the coaches, it could spread to the other players. If Bayless is immature and a me-first kind of player, he could resent sitting on the bench--and that resentment could infect other players who also sit on the bench. If he gets an "attitude" with the coaches, it could also infect other players. Haven't you ever heard the expression, "One bad apple can ruin the whole barrel"?
> 
> The fact is, we've got fantastic team chemistry right now and I don't want to see that damaged in any way.


Description of Slippery Slope

The Slippery Slope is a fallacy in which a person asserts that some event must inevitably follow from another without any argument for the inevitability of the event in question. In most cases, there are a series of steps or gradations between one event and the one in question and no reason is given as to why the intervening steps or gradations will simply be bypassed. This "argument" has the following form: 

Event X has occurred (or will or might occur). 
Therefore event Y will inevitably happen. 

This sort of "reasoning" is fallacious because there is no reason to believe that one event must inevitably follow from another without an argument for such a claim. This is especially clear in cases in which there is a significant number of steps or gradations between one event and another.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> Check this out.


Thats pretty hectic..


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

barfo said:


> Jerryd is a really good guy. I met him a few days ago at the dogfights, he was with some hot girls from the "escort service". Offered to share them and his drugs with me. Could not have been nicer, even though he wasn't too happy with his dog, if you know what I mean.
> 
> barfo


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Barfo, you dog.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Of course, I'm serious. You might be too if you ever stopped and thought about anything instead of just lashing out at people who disagree with you. Team chemistry is a delicate thing. If Bayless starts hogging the ball and trying to take all the big shots, other players could do the same. Or if he has a smug attitude with the media or the coaches, it could spread to the other players. If Bayless is immature and a me-first kind of player, he could resent sitting on the bench--and that resentment could infect other players who also sit on the bench. If he gets an "attitude" with the coaches, it could also infect other players. Haven't you ever heard the expression, "One bad apple can ruin the whole barrel"?
> 
> The fact is, we've got fantastic team chemistry right now and I don't want to see that damaged in any way.


so Portland should waive Bayless over fan concerns that he might get an "attitude" or that he might ruin our whole barrel of apples? Or maybe because the team has to avoid any player with any possibly perceived edge to them so the hand-ringing subsection of the fan-base won't plunge into hysterics all over again. 

To suspect the worst over so little especially given how much Pritchard stresses culture at every turn seems very silly. Serious

STOMP


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Schilly said:


> And if anyone has followed the thread starters history, it should be no surprise.


What an idiotic statement. I'm a total Blazers fan and have supported this team through thick and thin. I have said nothing but positive things about Roy, Aldridge, and Oden. I dare you to find one single negative thing I've said about them. I love this team and I support it wholeheartedly.

I simply raised this concern about Bayless because it seems to be an issue, and I care about this team so much that I don't want to disturb its chemistry. Bayless may actually fit in perfectly. I don't know. All I'm doing is raising the concern and seeing what other people think. Those who refuse to even think about this issue, or who want to demonize me, have used the occasion to attack me. That's fine if it makes your day, but I thought this was a chat board where we all got to talk about what's on our mind regarding the Blazers. That's all I'm doing here. I hope Bayless turns out to be a stud and a great point guard for the Blazers. Nothing would make me happier. But that doesn't mean I'm not going to raise an issue for discussion if the situation seems to warrent it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> His demeanor on draft night sugggested he was unhappy about dropping so far or maybe going to Portland, or maybe just unhappy to be traded, and appeared very young, nervous, and a fish out of water.
> 
> He looked years away from being able to start at this level.


yeah...ook. Did I miss the memo that you sent out stating that you jokingly say things that show you have no idea what you're talking about?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I see a lot of speculation over nothing. How about giving the guy a chance to play in summer league at least before marking him as a bad apple? 

WTF?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm not at all concerned. I see little evidence of a "bad attitude", and even if he has a bit of a bad attitude, I think that we can live with it if he improves and grows with this team.

Ed O.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

He has a great attitude, imo.

He not only fits the team basketball wise, but his competitiveness and hard-work, along with his passion will be nice for us. Hopefully light a fire under some of our "nice guys" asses.

Cant wait for next year.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> What an idiotic statement. I'm a total Blazers fan and have supported this team through thick and thin. I have said nothing but positive things about Roy, Aldridge, and Oden. I dare you to find one single negative thing I've said about them. I love this team and I support it wholeheartedly.



......until you find out they listen to rap music....


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

I still remember the days when we talked about juniors and seniors entering the draft and how it was going to take the player 2-4 years to develop and adjust to the NBA (making the players 25-26 years old). These days it's 19-20 year olds we're talking about. Let's give the kid a chance to grow up before we pass judgement. Besides, we don't want some who is "meek" out on the court anyway.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think this is truly just mistaken as his passion for the game. Jerryd will do ANYTHING to win, and you can really see it when he plays.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> I think this is truly just mistaken as his passion for the game. Jerryd will do ANYTHING to win, and you can really see it when he plays.


I think that is a pretty good assessment. Bayless may take himself too seriously. Guys who are really intense usually do. There are players who who you would want to go out and have a beer with, (Once they turn 21) and players who you just want on your team because they are relentless. Rick Barry comes to mind. Rick was a Dick but he was a winner. He is kind of the extreme, and Bayless is certainly not that much of an A$$. (Nor a Hall of Famer)But you need some guys who have an "attitude".


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I think Beasley and Mayo have an attitude that IMO would be worse then Bayless for the Blazers. I think the Blazers could live with any of those 3 players especially Bayless's attitude.

I think Bayless will be just what the Blazers need at PG. I think he is almost the perfect fit to play along side Roy and will be a better PG then many people think.

I watch as much or more Pac 10 basketball as the NBA and I haven't notice really that much of an attitude with Bayless. He might have whined a little more then most with the ref's but nothing any worse then 90% of the NBA players do. He is very competitive but there is nothing wrong with that and is something the Blazers actually need IMO. 

I hope people will have a little patience with Bayless, Oden and Rudy and I think there will be no problems with Bayless fitting in with the rest of the guys. I love our players and how good of character they are and wouldn't want anything to change that but I'm not worried Bayless will cause any problems with chemistry.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Description of Slippery Slope
> 
> The Slippery Slope is a fallacy in which a person asserts that some event must inevitably follow from another without any argument for the inevitability of the event in question.


The only fallacy I can see is your argument about the point I'm trying to make. I never said anything was "inevitable." I haven't said that Bayless is going to cause problems on this team; I've simply that IF (and "if" is the key word) he is a certain kind of player with a certain kind of attitude, it can negatively affect the team. Period. If you'll note, my thread title has a big fat question mark at the end of it. I've noticed a little bit of an attitude from Bayless, and I'm asking others if they have seen the same, or if there is anything to worry about with him. If there isn't, I'm thrilled. 

The examples of potential problems that I listed was only a reply to people who laughed at the idea that an attitude problem by a certain player could affect the entire team. I was trying to show a variety of ways in which it could do just that. However, I'm not saying that Bayless will do any of those things. I'm simply throwing them out there as possibilities, IF it turns out that he has an attitude problem.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Many sources say Bayless is this way. Nothing wrong with Talkhard stating the fact.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

barfo said:


> Jerryd is a really good guy. I met him a few days ago at the dogfights, he was with some hot girls from the "escort service". Offered to share them and his drugs with me. Could not have been nicer, even though he wasn't too happy with his dog, if you know what I mean.
> 
> barfo


lolooolololololollol :rofl:


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Hector said:


> Many sources say Bayless is this way. Nothing wrong with Talkhard stating the fact.


"Many sources" say this, Hector? Oh, really?

Then you won't have any problem providing abundant documentation to these many sources to these claims, huh, Hector?

I want links for internet sources. For newspaper and magazine articles, I want the name of the publication, date, and page number.

Here's a link to a wikipedia article that will show you how to cite source materials...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Citing_sources

Provide the many sources backing your claims before you say one more doggone word about Bayless, Hector.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

This attitude that some are complaining about may be just what the Dr. Nate ordered. 

Watching one of Jerryd's many college games (posted somewhere on one of the many sites on this board) a color annalist made the comment that "Jerryd played just like Nate M.". This comment came several months before the draft and no one knew we were even looking at the kid. Not a bad endorsement I would say. Nate may just like him a whole lot.

gatorpops


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> "Many sources" say this, Hector? Oh, really? Then you won't have any problem providing abundant documentation to these many sources to these claims, huh, Hector? I want links for internet sources. For newspaper and magazine articles, I want the name of the publication, date, and page number. Here's a link to a wikipedia article that will show you how to cite source materials...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Citing_sources
> 
> Provide the many sources backing your claims before you say one more doggone word about Bayless, Hector.


Sure, I'll do it for the cut rate of only $15 per hour because I like you. I'll start with about 5-8 sites I've read in the last 24 hours while catching up on this board. I've been through 10 pages of threads, posting thoughts to a few, so you're probably tired of reading my posts right now. Along the way I read several pertinent links to interviews, opinions from Arizona, etc. I estimate this is at most a $100 job. Just send the money and when I know it's good, I'll do the work.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Hector said:


> Sure, I'll do it for the cut rate of only $15 per hour because I like you. I'll start with about 5-8 sites I've read in the last 24 hours while catching up on this board. I've been through 10 pages of threads, posting thoughts to a few, so you're probably tired of reading my posts right now. Along the way I read several pertinent links to interviews, opinions from Arizona, etc. I estimate this is at most a $100 job. Just send the money and when I know it's good, I'll do the work.


I'm not the one making claims about Bayless. That would be you and talkhard.

What I also see is no links and no documentation supporting your claims.

You want to post a claim someone? Post links and documentation that back the claim at the time you post the claim.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't feed the trolls ...


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

This thread is trash.

Bayless just wants to win and he shows it on the court through his emotions and expressions. There is nothing wrong with being a hard *** if it means getting the job done.

For some reason people take his personality as an attitude problem. To me, it looks like he is just trying to do what it takes to win.

And would everyone please stop with the whole, "There are many sources online..." garbage. If you find an article supporting your view of Jerryd Bayless then post it; if not, then watch the kid play before you pass judgment.


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

I could care less if Bayless was a *****, all that matters is that he doesn't ruin our chemistry and I don't see that happenning because Roy wont let that happen. He is also still a young kid, many of us when he were 19 were still immature. We didn't mature until we got to age 22 or so. I like the fact that Bayless doesn't seem to be nice if that's what you all think, it means he has a competitive drive, no friends on the basketball court.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> The only fallacy I can see is your argument about the point I'm trying to make. I never said anything was "inevitable." I haven't said that Bayless is going to cause problems on this team; I've simply that IF (and "if" is the key word) he is a certain kind of player with a certain kind of attitude, it can negatively affect the team.
> 
> ... However, I'm not saying that Bayless will do any of those things. I'm simply throwing them out there as possibilities, IF it turns out that he has an attitude problem.



You wrote:


Talkhard said:


> I'm a little concerned by what I've seen in Bayless so far, in terms of his attitude. *My feelings have been confirmed *by comments I've read on other bulletin boards, from fans who have seen him in person and thought he was arrogant, cocky, and a bit of a jerk. We have such great, humble guys on this team, and such great chemistry, that I would hate to see that ruined.
> 
> As great as Roy, Oden, and Aldridge are, they are all genuinely nice guys, and really down-to-earth. This is one reason why they are so beloved in the state of Oregon. Pritchard has done a fantastic job of assembling players who are great atheletes and very likeable. *Bayless, to me, doesn't seem to fit that mold. *


That doesn't sound like a big "IF" to me. Your concerns have already been confirmed according to you. You don't think he fits. You haven't even given him a chance. Read your original post again, you're doing more than just throwing this 'possibility' out there. 

You genuinely believe it, so quit talking in circles. And expect a lot of people to disagree with you.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Read this: http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/wildcats/225103

It seems a bit like a fluff piece, but it also gives insight into Bayless' childhood and competitive spirit.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

KP said on an interview on 95.5 when asked about OJ Mayo that he wouldn't have been a good fit.
I hardly doubt we would've traded for Bayless if he had attitude problems. And it seems the first time we've heard about this is AFTER he was drafted.

So please... stop trying to run this guy outta town before he even steps foot in Portland. It's ridiculous.
It's not like we're bringing in Ron Artest, Dennis Rodman, Stephen Jackson, JR Rider and Ruben Patterson all rolled into one.

Don't put a downer on another great draft just because there's nothing else to complain about.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> I'm a little concerned by what I've seen in Bayless so far, in terms of his attitude. My feelings have been confirmed by comments I've read on other bulletin boards, from fans who have seen him in person and thought he was arrogant, cocky, and a bit of a jerk....
> Anyone else concerned by this?


Really? Are these friends of yours (from other boards) belong to a 24 hour fitness with him? You have pictures of your friends hanging out with Bayless on a regular basis? 
Did Bayless give one of your friends a bad tip at a restaurant recently?
Most fans will run into a player in a very brief moment in time. They will catch Bayless as hes getting into a car, running into him at the mall, etc. This man has a life you know and probably doesn't want to get bugged all the time.
We can't be judgemental too quick. He hasn't done a public appearance or helped out at school to promote reading. Hows your opinion now? How did he react with kids at the school and perhaps he'll give a hug to one. Maybe he will react differently when he helps out with people down on their luck during Thanksgiving time at the RG.
I just don't buy your opinions on the player. Gimmie proof.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

Ho - Hum! The draft is over. Speculation aside, Bayless is suppose to be a pretty good player. I just want to see how good he plays with the team and I want to see the team win. I can reserve judgement on attitude until later.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Your concerns have already been confirmed according to you. You don't think he fits. You haven't even given him a chance. Read your original post again, you're doing more than just throwing this 'possibility' out there.


You're misreading my post. What I said was that other fans' comments have led me to believe that there *might* be an attitude problem with Bayless. I also said that it "seems" he may not be a good fit. And I asked if anyone else out there shared my concerns. The whole point of my original post was to see if the concerns I had seen on other websites were shared by any of the people on this board, some of whom follow college basketball more closely than I do and who might have some insights into Bayless. If I had been fully convinced that Bayless had a terrible attitude and was going to be a problem, I would have stated my concerns much more emphatically and with no room for doubt. But I'm still in the process of evaluating the guy, and I have not made up my mind about him yet. I want to learn more about him and see him over a longer period of time before I make a final decision on him.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> So please... stop trying to run this guy outta town before he even steps foot in Portland. It's ridiculous.


What's "ridiculous" is the idea that I'm trying to run Bayless out of town. And just slightly less "ridiculous" than that is the attempt to cut off any discussion of this type, as if there's something to be afraid of if we look too closely at Bayless. If the guy is truly a wonderful kid with no attitude problem whatsover, then any lingering doubts about him will soon be swept under the rug, won't they? The truth always comes out in the end, so you have nothing to worry about. I personally hope that Bayless is a great fit for this team and has a long and prosperous career in Portland.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Talkhard, there's absolutely nothing wrong with questioning Bayless' attitude, it's probably a little premature, but it's something I've definitely filed away into the back of my mind for later in case actual incidents arise which suggest a problem.

Having said that, I think this post over at blazersedge by Ben Golliver is worth a read, and sheds light on some of the possible reasons we aren't hearing a stream of 100% positive comments on his persona.
http://www.blazersedge.com/2008/6/29/561459/jerryd-bayless-has-haters

I think it's important to consider the sources of the criticism being leveled at him. My impression of him after watching some interviews is that he seems kind of like a humorless, driven, and intense person and that probably doesn't make him very media friendly at times. Throw in the fact that AZ went through so much turmoil with Lute Olsen out for the year, and the team surrounding him not being very good and everything gets magnified when he bolts for the NBA as a one-and-done guy.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I found an article on Bayless that praises his character, and thought I'd post it here for some additional perspective. It sure sounds great to me:



> *Bayless Equally Impressive as a Person*
> 
> To my pleasant surprise, [Bayless] turned out to be the polar opposite of what I expected. He was — and remains to this day — humble, polite, dignified, respectful, caring, selfless, charming and witty.
> 
> ...


http://collegebasketball.rivals.com/content.asp?SID=1146&CID=476989


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> I think this post over at blazersedge by Ben Golliver is worth a read, and sheds light on some of the possible reasons we aren't hearing a stream of 100% positive comments on his persona.
> http://www.blazersedge.com/2008/6/29/561459/jerryd-bayless-has-haters


Thanks for the link. I read most of the comments posted there, and found them insightful. Some, however, are truly alarming, don't you agree? I understand that some nasty comments about Bayless may derive from the fact that he's super competitive, but then I look at Brandon Roy, who is as competitive as they come, and he's very down-to-earth, very coachable, and genuinely nice. So I don't think that Bayless' competitiveness excuses everything about him, either.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Talkhard said:


> Thanks for the link. I read most of the comments posted there, and found them insightful. Some, however, are truly alarming, don't you agree? I understand that some nasty comments about Bayless may derive from the fact that he's super competitive, but then I look at Brandon Roy, who is as competitive as they come, and he's very down-to-earth, very coachable, and genuinely nice. So I don't think that Bayless' competitiveness excuses everything about him, either.


I wouldn't say truly alarming, maybe just a little yellow flag. AZcentral.com is a newspaper more closely associated with ASU than AU, and when you factor in that Bayless was a phoenix kid, it's the equivalent in some respects to Kevin Love playing for UCLA rather than his father's alma mater UofO.

Roy and Jerryd are certainly different personalities, and I think Brandon is probably the best blend of talent, humility and competitiveness a team could hope for, which is why he is such a natural leader: Focused, driven, and the calm at the eye of the storm. Jerryd seems somewhat emotional, a little detached, supremely self-confident, but also polite, with an incredible work ethic. There's nothing in his track record to suggest that he's a headcase or uncoachable. 

Personally I think this team could use a dose of cockiness, and the foil of Roy's and Bayless' personalities could end up being a great compliment to one another. Having guys (like Bayless and Jarret before him) that can fire you up and push you as well as guys (like Roy) who exude calm and can keep people grounded is probably just what the doctor ordered. The real concern long term is will Bayless defer to Brandon? That's the million dollar question.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

nikolokolus said:


> Personally I think this team could use a dose of cockiness


Maybe swagger is the better word - and I agree. This team could use a bit of that. Sounds as if between Bayless and Rudy - this would not be an issue, really - and I would like to add that while Oden seems like such a nice, polite kid - he seems to have a lot of pride in his game as well - so there should be a bit of that from him on the court as well.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> What's "ridiculous" is the idea that I'm trying to run Bayless out of town. And just slightly less "ridiculous" than that is the attempt to cut off any discussion of this type, as if there's something to be afraid of if we look too closely at Bayless. If the guy is truly a wonderful kid with no attitude problem whatsover, then any lingering doubts about him will soon be swept under the rug, won't they? The truth always comes out in the end, so you have nothing to worry about. I personally hope that Bayless is a great fit for this team and has a long and prosperous career in Portland.


I apologize for the harsh criticism of the thread and I know you're a big team supporter. I just didn't like the questioning of this guy when there were no questions about him until after we drafted him.
It just seems like there always has to be something to complain/worry about from fans.. when this team is on a track to something special. I'd just hate to see fans turn on Bayless before we even see him step foot in Portland.
And I just find it hard to believe that KP would take a chance on a bad character guy after all the talk, and the work that he and the staff put into the draft for preparation.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> KP said on an interview on 95.5 when asked about OJ Mayo that he wouldn't have been a good fit.
> I hardly doubt we would've traded for Bayless if he had attitude problems. And it seems the first time we've heard about this is AFTER he was drafted.
> 
> So please... stop trying to run this guy outta town before he even steps foot in Portland. It's ridiculous.
> ...


Totally agree.

From what i heard about Bayless, he wasn't partying or out drinking at Arizona ever, like kids his age, he was in the gym working all the time. He seems like an amazing kid. The interview i heard at 95.5 with him made him sound even more special.

Don't mix his competitive spirit and fiery passion with a bad attitude. That would be a mistake, imo.


----------

